# Another Phantom



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 26, 2021)

Got this at ML , needs just about everything


----------



## tacochris (Sep 26, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Got this at ML , needs just about everything
> 
> View attachment 1485423



The background of this picture just screams “send that phantom over to tacochris”.  Lol


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 26, 2021)

That’s because the balloon section is out of range lol


----------

